# Kondensstreifen Schrift



## carlhartt (20. September 2006)

Hallo, ich suche ein Tutorial, dass erklärt wie ich mit Photoshop Kondensstreifen in den Himmel schreiben kann. Ich möchte eine Handschrift so umändern, dass es aussieht, als hätte ein Flugzeug in den Himmel geschrieben.

Ähnlich wie hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn ihr kein Tutorial kennt, würd ich mich über Tipps freuen  

Der kalium

P.S. Klar hab ich die Suche benutzt, aber ganz ehrlich, was ordentliches ist in den anderen Threads nicht rübergekommen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. September 2006)

Über Google.com und dem Suchbegriff contrail findet sich so einiges über das Thema:

Hier 2 Beispiele:

http://www.myjanee.com/tuts/trail/trail.htm

http://www.lunacore.com/photoshop/tutorials/tut027_2.htm


Alex


----------



## carlhartt (20. September 2006)

Danke schonmal, nun gehts ans übersetzen des Fachchinesischs ;-)


----------



## carlhartt (20. September 2006)

Ok, diese englischen Seiten sind mir irgendwie zu kompliziert gewesen, deswegen hab ich selbst Abhilfe geschaffen und bin auch zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis:

Einfach die gewünschte Schrift Rastern, dann per Filter ein wenig Kräuseln und anschliessend mit dem Weichzeichner drüber.

Danke trotzdem nochmal für die Mühe!


----------

